# Would you fly on a pilotless plane?



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

Interesting stuff, most people wouldn't want to be on a pilotless plane. But would have no problem with a driverless car.

https://www.digitaltrends.com/cool-tech/pilotless-planes-research/

Would you fly on one?


----------



## BIGSHOW (Sep 10, 2011)

TBemba said:


> Interesting stuff, most people wouldn't want to be on a pilotless plane. But would have no problem with a driverless car.
> 
> https://www.digitaltrends.com/cool-tech/pilotless-planes-research/
> 
> Would you fly on one?


Yup, without a doubt. Planes already fly themselves for the most part.

I fly several times a month, wouldn't bother me.


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

I feel the same.if anything it may improve safety.

Here is another group trying to stop driverless trucking in US

https://thenextweb.com/artificial-i...ess-to-block-driverless-trucks/#.tnw_NRaJg3UO

Could it be possible that its people worried about their jobs?


----------



## littletnklvr (Nov 1, 2010)

No way in hell would I do that! What happens if something goes wrong and you need a pilot to take over the controls and there isn't one, you crash that's what happens!


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

littletnklvr said:


> No way in hell would I do that! What happens if something goes wrong and you need a pilot to take over the controls and there isn't one, you crash that's what happens!


Believe it or not, planes still crash even with pilots on board...


----------



## littletnklvr (Nov 1, 2010)

solarz said:


> Believe it or not, planes still crash even with pilots on board...


Yes, still the safest mode of travel and if there is a pilot you have a better chance, without one your screwed!


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

They have the plan to have huge planes as drones.

https://www.digitaltrends.com/cool-tech/natilus-drone-delivery/

The proposed autonomous aircraft, which is about the size of a Boeing 777 jet, is designed to use turboprop and turbofan engines and regular jet fuel, and fly at an altitude of around 20,000 feet. To reduce the chances of falling foul of flight regulations, the drone would avoid flying over land and dock in sea ports for loading and unloading procedures.

Natilus says its drone would travel 17 times faster than a standard cargo ship. Operational costs, meanwhile, would be half that of a Boeing 747 cargo plane, achieved by making more efficient use of fuel and savings on pilot costs.
******************************************

I think with the military I wouldn't be surprised if they couldn't remote control any plane from great distances with precision.


----------

